#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Ten Beautiful Islamic Qualities for Men and Women

## Arwen

Ten Beautiful Islamic Qualities for Men and Women:-

http://www.isna.net/library/khutbahs...cQualities.asp
By Dr. Muzammil H. Siddiqi

For Muslim men and women, for believing men and women, for devout men and women,
for true men and women, for men and women who are patient and constant, for men
and women who humble themselves, for men and women who give in charity, for men
and women who fast (and deny themselves), for men and women who guard their
chastity, and for men and women who engage much in Allah's praise, for them has
Allah prepared forgiveness and great reward. (al-Ahzab 33:35)

The message of the Quran is addressed to all men and women. Islam is neither
only for men, nor only for women. It is for all human beings. Men and women both
of them are capable to acquire good qualities and are able to do good deeds.
Allahs blessings and His rewards are for those who obey Allah, whether they are
males or females.

According to the Quran, the good qualities that should manifest in the life of
every male and female believer are many. These are mentioned in various Surahs
of the Quran. Following are ten important qualities that summarize the noble
Islamic characters. It is interesting that all these qualities are mentioned
here in the active participle form which gives the meaning doer.

1. Muslim: A Muslim is a person who continuously and all the time surrenders
his/herself to Allah. Islam means total submission to Allah. It means obeying
Allahs commands and fulfilling all our duties.

2. Mumin: This is faithful person. He/she lives with and in faith. Iman means
conviction and sincerity of the hearth. If islam means submission in the
outward sense, then iman is the inner dimension of a person. Iman is faith and
trust in Allah. Iman is the deeper aspect of Islam. It means sincere acceptance
of Allah. It means love of Allah with all our heart, all our soul and all our
mind.

3. Qanit: This is a person who is humbly devout and always aware of Allah. Qunut
means worship and obedience in the most humble way. Believers are devoted
people. They are the people of prayers and worship. They live in obedience to
Allah all the time.

4. Sadiq: This is a truthful and sincere person. This person always speaks the
truth and never tells a lie. Sidq is both truth and honesty. Sidq and Amanah are
sometime spoken together. They are part of faith. Believers are always truthful
and honest. The Prophet -peace be upon him- once said that when a person loses
his religion, then first he loses the character of honesty and then finally he
loses prayer.

5. Sabir is a person who is patient and steadfast. Sabr is patience,
perseverance and steadfastness. Believers are patient in the situations of
difficulties and they are firm and steadfast when they are in the situation of
trails. They do not lose their faith and their principles under pressures and
challenges.

6. Khashi is a person who has a great awe and reverence for Allah. Khushu is
to have deep respect and fear of Allah in the heart. Those who have Khushu in
their life they do not become arrogant or boastful people. They do good deeds
but their good deeds make them more humble and kind towards others.

7. Mutasaddiq is a person who is always generous and gives in charity. Tasdduq
is from Sadaqah which means voluntary charity to express ones kindness and
friendship towards others. The believers are charitable people. They care for
others. They are not selfish or concerned only about their own selves, but love
for others what they love for themselves.

8. Saim is person who fasts. Sawm means fast but literally it means to abstain
and to control. The believers fast during the month of Ramadan and other times.
Fasting is not only avoiding food and drinks and observing some other rules, it
also means self-discipline and self-control. The believers do not do anything
Haram, but even in Halal things they are careful. They do not over indulge or
waste their resources.

9. Hafiz al-Farj is a person who is very conscious of his/her sexual morality.
Hifz al-furuj literally means guarding the private parts which means both
avoiding the illicit sexual relations as well as improper behavior in dress,
walk and talk. The believers do not follow their lusts and desires. They follow
a decent and proper course of action in all aspects of life.

10. Dhakir Allah is person who remembers Allah always and never forgets Him and
also mentions Allahs name always. Dhikr is to keep some one in mind, to
remember in the heart, and to mention by the tongue. People generally mention
that which they love very much. The believers love Allah and so they talk about
Him all the time and they keep Him in their minds.

We must strive to develop these qualities in our lives. These qualities will
give us best character and they will bring happiness and success in this life
and in the Hereafter. The world today has forgotten these qualities. Even the
so-called religious people feel shy to speak about them. Islam is a reminder to
all human beings, males and females, to do good things. The real salvation of
the soul and society is in these values and characters.

----------

